# Specs @ Surfside? Anybody?



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Has anybody seen anybody catch specs at surfside yet? I haven't seen any pics or reports yet. I was at San Luis Pass (bayside) yesterday and nobody was catching nada.
Interesting observation: All surfside access roads were closed off by the authorities all morning for some reason... Anybody know why?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

They have been catching specs off the Jetty for at least three weeks now. They've been hard to reach with the E/SE wind blowing directly in your face at 20mph but they have been there.

Probably haven't been close enough to the beachfront since the decent water has been able to get all the way in yet.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Happened to be out at Surfside today, but not to fish. Surf was rough and off color. Brazos runoff has harbor and ICW very muddy all the way to swan lake at least.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

eliris said:


> Interesting observation: All surfside access roads were closed off by the authorities all morning for some reason... Anybody know why?


extremely high tides?


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

karstopo said:


> Happened to be out at Surfside today, but not to fish. Surf was rough and off color. Brazos runoff has harbor and ICW very muddy all the way to swan lake at least.


Hit them couple weeks ago. Going tomorrow after work and maybe Sunday afternoon. Don't let that muddy water fool you. Quite often it looks like *** but there is clean water under it. You can see this easily when a ship passes through or when you reel up your lure and it creates this cool green/red smokey mix. That is how it was the other weekend. Good luck!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll fish sandy or off color water, it's the rough part that keeps me on the beach. Not so much into taking a beating by the breakers. 

Looks like the wind will be tapering off some the next few days. Maybe then...


----------



## nofatum (Mar 10, 2006)

Wind definitely has been a killer. Went out to Drum Bay yesterday and only caught croaker, gafftop, stingray, hard heads, and crabs. Did land a small red too.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

karstopo said:


> I'll fish sandy or off color water, it's the rough part that keeps me on the beach. Not so much into taking a beating by the breakers.
> 
> Looks like the wind will be tapering off some the next few days. Maybe then...


Yeah I don't get wet, just hop the rocks. **** getting older or something don't have that dexterity like I used to on the rocks. All put the rod down and climb down both hands on the ledge all careful like and stuff. :walkingsm


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes the specs are thick at the jetty right now but so are the fishermen. The bait is even thicker which has the trout VERY healthy.(Didn't want to use 'thick' again)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenfingers (Jun 28, 2016)

anybody know if surfside access roads are back open yet? 
It's going to be a short trip in the morning if not.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Fished around the pass (surf) this morning (6/1) and it was slow. Going back Sunday night for the major feed.


----------



## BrAin (Aug 28, 2006)

A friend sent me a screenshot of a couple people on Facebook with limits of trout caught in the surf. A couple really nice ones too. Wind looks to be fairly calm this morning. Best of luck to those who can get out there today.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Huge trout at end of SS jetties. Only place trout were, was at the very end. Bait piled up it was crazy. Smacks were there too after slack tide.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrAin (Aug 28, 2006)

hurricane matt said:


> Huge trout at end of SS jetties. Only place trout were, was at the very end. Bait piled up it was crazy. Smacks were there too after slack tide.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Started at Pleasure Pier at 0100 (6/3), picked up a few keepers and then headed down toward the Pass about 0330. Fished at the pass until 0730. Caught a bunch between 0515-0600. Turned off after that. Reeled in a trout with just a head so maybe they were scared off. Water was nice. They liked tops and corky nothings.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

should be firing off now boys . I went out to freeport jettis for lunch yesterday and the water looked great. the surf was starting to get alittle rough by 11 but im sure the morning are perfect right now


----------

